# HSC 4 fork availability?



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

I need a Look fork with a lot of steerer tube left (270mm or so). Uncut would even be better. Anyone know where I might find an HSC4 that long? The HSC5 is just too expensive, otherwise I'd go for that. Nothing on eBay with enough steerer tube left.

Thanks!

Thom


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

You need to talk to a look dealer. My guess is they still have replacement parts if you are willing t0 pay the price.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Why not upgrade to HSC 5?


----------

